# Lincoln Town Car 93



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 93 Lincoln Town Car and every winter when the temp. gets below 20 degrees and the car sits for a couple of days/sometimes just one night the battery goes dead. The battery is New and did not do this in the pick up truck. I even switched batteries and it still did the same. BUT this does not happen in the Spring, Summer, or Fall. No mechanic has heard of such a happening and can't give me an answer of what might be causing the problem. MY son and I are thinking that perhaps when the temperature gets so cold that the computer turns something on thinking it is heating the care or something, I don't know. and there is no sign of any electric item receiving current while the ignition keys are not in the ignition and are in the house over night. So when it gets very cold I have to give it hot shot from the truck almost every day. 
Does anyone know what I am talking about? Does anyone have the same problem? Yes I went to school for mechanics years ago and was good at electrical but this is a puzzler and the dealer said they never heard of it either. 
I hope you read this carefully cause it might seem confusing. Remember, it is a New battery and does the same with any battery and there are no electrical items left on like lights, radio, ignition, etc. nothing. 
Does anyone have a solution? Other than buying a new/used car? 
Someone had suggested it is a short, but again this does not happen in the Spring, Summer, Fall.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you connected a low amp bulb between the negative battery terminal and cable to test the current draw or used a meter?

There are some charging systems that will drain the battery when idol and if memory serves me it seems as if it's a faulty alternator component, possibly a diode.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Check for a parasitic draw. If one is present, pull fuses until it goes away. A google search will explain how.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to isolate what circuit the drain is, do a Youtube search there you'll find a video that will lead you through the process. In the meantime here's a quick, inexpensive fix: http://www.amazon.com/NOCO-ID220S-6...1421018666&sr=8-1&keywords=battery+disconnect


----------

